# My new MEC Etape



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, new to me anyway. MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-op) is a Canadian company similar to REI in the US.
View attachment 275706

Full carbon (Toray T700) frame and fork
FSA Energy compact crank with BB30
Full Ultegra 6700 group
Ultegra pedals
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels
Easton EA50 stem and bars
Fizik Arione saddle w/ carbon post

I can't wait for spring, but Mother Nature has is being feisty and dumped another 6" on us last night. I'll just keep enjoying it on the trainer.

Cheers!
K


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice bike. I was on their website looking at their bikes just last week. 

-25 with the windchill here this morning, but spring is just around the corner. I am really interested to hear how you like your bike so please let us know.


----------



## hipflexx (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought an Etape when they first went on clearance this past November. Other than the initial 30 km test ride on it, I've been forced to ride on the trainer much like you. 

I am quite excited for the spring to get out and prove all the MEC naysayers wrong!

@love4himies, if you are interested in the Etape of Attack get in there soon as they have taken them off the site altogether. Just a thought, but maybe they have stopped carrying them in favour of Ghost bikes.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

> I am quite excited for the spring to get out and prove all the MEC naysayers wrong!


I didn't realize there were naysayers. I can't see why - it's a top notch bike. Beautiful frame with quality components. The only place they "skimped" is with the seatpost, which is a no-name brand. But it's carbon, it's strong and it looks great so who cares?

The London store had the last remaining Etape as far as I know and it's now gone. I actually purchased mine from the store manager of the London store. He used it for half a season and sold it to me. I'm extremely happy with it and can't wait to get out on the road.

Cheers!
K


----------

